# Buzz Lighteryear a Space Marine?



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Corny as it may sound my friends, the question buzzing around my local GW shop is whether or not Buzz Light-year can be called a Space Marine? Also if he could even be inducted as one? :shok:

Your thoughts, comments?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I do believe he referred to himself as a "Space Ranger."


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you know that moment when your eyes and brain hurt so much, that you feel the compulsive need to go and commit mass genocide on a random ethnic group, burn a building full of puppies down to the ground and murder a comfortable number of hookers? Cause that's about a tenth of the feeling I got when I read this title and post...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

if this is the case could zurg be considered maybe csm? or maybe necron even?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No. Just a staunch NO to everything said in this thread so far.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

did an image search for a buzz lightyear 40k... dakkadakka has a paintmock up floating around


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Do you know that moment when your eyes and brain hurt so much, that you feel the compulsive need to go and commit mass genocide on a random ethnic group, burn a building full of puppies down to the ground and murder a comfortable number of hookers? Cause that's about a tenth of the feeling I got when I read this title and post...


The one star rating I gave this thread, a morsel of bandwidth lost forever, is composed of all the above.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

VanAlberict said:


> if this is the case could zurg be considered maybe csm? or maybe necron even?


Noooooooo....they could be nids.

P.S. To infinity and purge the xeno.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

... I am suddenly tempted to go and see if I can make a space marine look like Buzz Lightyear, just for the hell of it. 

EDIT: Ah nevermind, I see someone already beat me to it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

VanAlberict said:


> this is the case could zurg be considered maybe csm? or maybe necron even?


That is actually a sweet damn idea. I'm looking to see if I could make a Necron model like Zurg.



Angel of Blood said:


> Do you know that moment when your eyes and brain hurt so much, that you feel the compulsive need to go and commit mass genocide on a random ethnic group, burn a building full of puppies down to the ground and murder a comfortable number of hookers? Cause that's about a tenth of the feeling I got when I read this title and post


Yes, my thoughts exactly when I heard the question first posed. However I figured I'd give it a shot and see were it went. Obvious....ummm.....yeah...........:alcoholic:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it's all rather easy to explain... Buzz Lightyear is one of the missing primarchs.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I think it's all rather easy to explain... Buzz Lightyear is one of the missing primarchs.


And Zurg is the other one. There, it's all tidied up with a nice little bow.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, now that we have this cleared up, its time to go burn down a building full of puppies. Tally ho men!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Alright, now that we have this cleared up, its time to go burn down a building full of puppies. Tally ho men!


Don't forget the genocide and hooker murders.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Deneris said:


> Buzz Lightyear is one of the missing primarchs.


I'm totally laughing at this. Maybe Gw could bring in inter-dimensional travel. Sheesh what nerds we are


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

No this is heresy! Saying that though i have seen a picture floating around with buzzlightyear and that cowboy in imerial gaurd and spacemarine gear respectivly


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> I'm totally laughing at this. Maybe Gw could bring in inter-dimensional travel. Sheesh what nerds we are


_The Emperor stood at the event horizon of the portal and peered into the depths of the aperture that had swallowed his progeny and his legion. The landscape on the far side of the doorway revealed a twisted landscape ruled by a giant demonic mouse and it's equally twisted anthropomorphic parodies of ancient earth animals like waterfowl, ground squirrels, and canines. He knew at once that his beloved son was lost to him, forever. The emperor reached out his hand, and spread his fingers in a gesture of farewell._

*"You will travel far, my little Buzz. But I will never leave you... even in the face of my death... the richness of my life shall be yours. All that I have, all that I've learned, everything I feel... all this, and more I... I bequeath you, my son. You will carry me inside you... all the days of your life. You will make my strength your own, and see my life through your own eyes, as your life will be seen through mine. The son becomes the father, and the father, the son. This is all I ... all I can send you, Buzz Lightyear.... TO INFINITY AND BEYOND!!!"*

_The Emperor turned from the one-way portal and solemnly made his way back to the lander..._


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Deneris said:


> *"You will travel far, my little Buzz. But I will never leave you... even in the face of my death... the richness of my life shall be yours. All that I have, all that I've learned, everything I feel... all this, and more I... I bequeath you, my son. You will carry me inside you... all the days of your life. You will make my strength your own, and see my life through your own eyes, as your life will be seen through mine. The son becomes the father, and the father, the son. This is all I ... all I can send you, Buzz Lightyear...... TO INFINITY AND BEYOND! *


Fixed it for you.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Fixed it for you.


You removed two exclamation marks and the close quotation mark?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> No. Just a staunch NO to everything said in this thread so far.


Wait a sec, pony marines are ok, but Buzz Lightyear as a space marine is some how offensive?

The irony here is impressive.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ultramarine of course, but that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Where's the jet-pack?

Hehehe, but I take that as proof.  You are brilliant Tawa. 

Even repped.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> Where's the jet-pack?
> 
> Hehehe, but I take that as proof.  You are brilliant Tawa.
> 
> Even repped.


Thank ye kindly :so_happy: I aim to please :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny thing is, despite the negative comments so far, I think this thread has more merit than all of those 'FUCKING IRRITATING AND RETARDED VS THREADS'. There, I said it and feel better for having it out of my system.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Funny thing is, despite the negative comments so far, I think this thread has more merit than all of those 'FUCKING IRRITATING AND RETARDED VS THREADS'. There, I said it and feel better for having it out of my system.


I've just gotten something else out of my system, however you make a valid point on the 'vs' threads


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> Funny thing is, despite the negative comments so far, I think this thread has more merit than all of those 'FUCKING IRRITATING AND RETARDED VS THREADS'. There, I said it and feel better for having it out of my system.


I'm not sure were the offense lies? Basically Buzz Lightyear is the caricature of an Ultramarine. I actually envision them, especially the scouts nevermind the guys with jetpacks to behave like him. And I wouldn't be one bit surprised if they yell: "Up, up, and away!!" As they take off to engage their opponents. But that's my interpretation, of course you can dismiss it at your leasure, but be warned many WILL agree with me.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You misunderstand me. I agree with you, Buzz does have a lot of space marine design cues. And I endorse the comparison. 

It is the threads along the lines of, 'The 40k universe vs the tellitubbies, who would win?' And 'Who is stronger, a man who eats lots of fibre and works out, or a warhound titan?', That make me want to emulate that most lucid and discerning of the 40k characters, Kharn.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> You misunderstand me. I agree with you, Buzz does have a lot of space marine design cues. And I endorse the comparison.
> 
> It is the threads along the lines of, 'The 40k universe vs the tellitubbies, who would win?' And 'Who is stronger, a man who eats lots of fibre and works out, or a warhound titan?', That make me want to emulate that most lucid and discerning of the 40k characters, Kharn.


Sorry just arrived from Dakkadakka, so I'm a bit bitey, nothing else, I have logged off from that place as too much dog eating dog there and to little interference from the mods.

I still think you are spot on an young assault marine might be that way just like Michelangelo in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. While the more conservative guys have shades of the other turtles.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> Sorry just arrived from Dakkadakka


Don't worry, it'll wash out :wink:


----------

